# FyrmnJ's pics



## fyrmnj (Sep 22, 2008)

Folkes:
  This forum has been MOST HELPFUL....I have followed all the info from this forum and here's my pics to prove it....Thanks to everybody. Youse are all the greatest
FyrmnJ

"Firemen still make house calls"


----------



## walking dude (Sep 22, 2008)

your pictures didn't come thru dude..........


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry there doesn't appear to be a link,unless its this dam confuser I got here


----------



## flash (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope and they won't. All images must end in either .jpg or .gif for them to show. yours don't. Did you copy the correct link?

Also it needs to start with http:


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmm "localhost" isn't that offa yer own drive? Won't work unless yer hosting... try Photobucket or similar hosting service. Use the code that starts with "http" for posting in a thread.


----------



## flash (Sep 22, 2008)

The "Img Code" one


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't give up, do keep trying, we want to see the fruits of your labor. Good Luck.


----------



## fyrmnj (Sep 22, 2008)

Folkes:
  This forum has been MOST HELPFUL....I have followed all the info from this forum and here's my pics to prove it....Thanks to everybody.
FyrmnJ

"Firemen still make house calls


----------



## mrsb (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, that is a filled smoker!! Looks great


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 22, 2008)

That does look great!


----------



## slickrat (Sep 22, 2008)

Geez, is that a double fatty on the top shelf?!?!? What a monster!

btw.. where did you get the wheels for your MES?

Rick


----------



## flash (Sep 22, 2008)

Way to go, the pics are showing now.


----------



## 1894 (Sep 22, 2008)

There ya go , wow great smoke and pics


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 22, 2008)

Great pictures! Wow, that baby's packed with goodies!


----------



## fyrmnj (Sep 22, 2008)

I got those locking wheels at Home Depot...they were 4 bucks a piece....and that fatty was a single fatty with 2 lbs of sage sausage, red peppers, vadalia onions, chedder cheese, and potatoes o'brien from ore-ida.

FyremnJ

]"Fireman are always in heat"


----------



## richtee (Sep 22, 2008)

By golly  I think he's GOT IT!   Well DONE!


----------

